# Finish for log bench



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

I made this bench for a neighbour over the weekend. The log was from a Norfolk Island Pine cut down only 5 weeks earlier so the wood is still VERY wet. My question is should a finish be put on it right away or wait some time for it to dry some more. What finish should I recommend to him to use if any?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would let it dry more. Then either a deck sealant finish or an outdoor urethane.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

It is a nice bench. Will last long like it is now this but eventually will begin to deteriorate, and a finish now will seal the water inside, not a good option. Ideally it should be left to dry in a covered place for some months before to apply any finishing.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what Sergio said…

I would place it in a dry place and seal the ends, let it fully dry controllably without having it's ends split (too much… I don't think you'd be able to fully stop it if that happens, but can minimize it if sealed). then once dry and acclimated you can think about finishing it for outdoor use.

I also read some good experience was found when using untainted (natural) outdoor paint.


----------



## Philr (Jul 1, 2013)

Let it dry out and then add Outdoor Oil. I use this oil on all my outdoor furniture - some of it over 20 years old. Several places carry it. just google "Outdoor Oil."


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Leave it unfinished. Nothing will make any difference.


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas I will pass it on to the guy I made it for.


----------

